# Seriously looking



## wonderwmn (Feb 2, 2018)

We need a home withing 30 minutes of Jeff city,Missouri. No neighborhood, I want more secluded. Need 3 bedrooms and 2 bath. Need a well . A shop is a plus but will consider without. Price limit $100,000. Cash purchase.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I highly recommend Zillow.com


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

You are in an area where you should be able to pull that off. 
Good luck !


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Zillow, realtor.com, FSBO.com, MLS, Craigslist, Facebook market, foreclosure.com and once you are versed in what is available in your area, grab a good local realtor who is experienced in rural real estate.


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

"Missouri multilist" and "Landwatch"...


----------



## wonderwmn (Feb 2, 2018)

Thank you all. I am watchin all of these sites.


----------



## Michael Brown (May 3, 2018)

Nice and useful sites. Have you also hired a real estate agent for your help and to look out for the property you wish to have? When you have a real estate agent, you are half way to home ownership!


----------



## JosephSeiss (May 3, 2017)

BostonLesley said:


> "Missouri multilist" and "Landwatch"...


Have y oh noticed that landwatch recently changed their search engine? I find the new one annoying as you are limited in search restrictions as well as being forced to scroll through premium results first. Wish they hadn't changed it. :-(


----------



## Designlover (May 15, 2018)

I recommend you use Zillow or Craigslist to find your home.


----------

